# Malcs (X3_1986) training Journal



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey all,

You have probably noticed that I have not been posting for a while, unfortunately my family and myself have been in a place where I wouldn't wish for anyone else to be.... things are now looking better and are on the up.

I have just got back into my training with things slowly but shortly on the up...

Today I was in the gym doing legs - my second legs session since being back on the weights.

*Squats*

20kg x 15

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

100kg x 6

*Leg press*

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

180kg x 8

*Leg Extensions*

50kg x 10 x 3

*Leg Curls*

30kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 2

*Seated Calf raises*

25kg x 10

40kg x 20

40kg x 18

*Stretching*

Legs feel like they have been hammered, proving a tasks just to walk up and down the stairs at the minute lol.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

great leg sess,legs for me tonight to cant wait,good to hear your back in gym and things are on the up-small steps a..


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

It was a good session, lost a bit strength a expected but that will come back in time. I've always enjoyed doing legs, it's my favourite day...

yeah, small steps, but a small step forwards is better than where we were.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

you sound just like my mate craig only bodypart he looks forward to and wont miss is legs lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I look forward to every work out I do... but like your ate I wont miss legs, plus they need the work as they are also one of my weakest muscle groups, I think they are lacking size but I think this has something to do with when I first started training as I only ever trained upper body when I first started at 18... silly me.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

problem with most 18year olds i would say-least you no and most of all train them now..


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

wezo said:


> problem with most 18year olds i would say-least you no and most of all train them now..


Able to confirm this, didn't train legs for first year and half of training. Stupid eh lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I bet the vast majority of young lads in the Gym (first timers) neglect legs as all there probably bothered about are the big arms and the abs.

We learn from the mistakes we make.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

legs is the 1 bodypart that i would say the majority of people will miss out in there weekly programe,Never chest tho..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I used to think training bi's would work my shoulders enough anyway...

Being 16 was a lot of fun. 12 years later and I still have **** shoulders. All my pressing is chest heavy... I bench 140 comfortably and I can't honestly mili press 80 for comfortable sets


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

What do you think of these routines?

View attachment 4990


View attachment 4991


View attachment 4992


View attachment 4993


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Legs is exactly what I am doing at the moment.

Shoulders is almost the same except I hit rear delts instead of shrugs (my traps get beasted on deads)

Back and bi's very similar to mine.

Chest and tri's also very similar.

Looks like a good solid workout to me :thumb


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks good all covered whats the workout app?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

The app is gym buddy... Really easy to use.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

So it was shoulders this afternoon... again weights look week compared to what I was doing before but this can only be expected due to the time away.

Rotor Cuff Warms (3 exercises)

Standing Military Press

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 10

Upright Row

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

Arny Press

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

14kg x 10

Side Lat Raises

10kg x 10 x 3

Shrugs

25kg plates x 10

30kg DB x 10

30kg DB x 10

All in all, quite happy... although my legs were and still are tender from yesterdays leg session


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

So today was Chest & tri's

Flt bench press

20kg x 20 (feet of floor)

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 2

70kg x 6

Incline bench press

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

Incline DB Flyes

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

14kg x 9

Cable Crossovers

20kg x 10

25kg x 10 (form suffered)

20kg x 10

Rope Push Downs

27kg x 10

32kg x 10

36kg x 10

Dips (used 2 benches)

10 reps x 2 sets (triceps were burnt out)

Happy with the session overall, think I need to find a different time to train though as currently training on my lunch hour and time is tight.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Friday - 11 January

Back & Bi's

Deadlift

20kg x 12

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

Wide grip pull downs

48kg x 10

55kg x 10

61kg x 10

Close grip pull downs

40kg x10

50.5kg x 10

53kg x 10

BOR

20 x 18

40 x 10

40 x 10

Barbell curls

20 x 10 x 3

Hammer curls

12 x 10 x 2

12 x 7

I was going to do some overhead cable curls, but by this point I had nothing left, so left it at that.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Today was legs (my favourite)

Warm up - 15 minutes steady bike

Squat

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x10

100kg x 6

Leg press

130kg x 10

170kg x 10

190kg x 10

Leg extension

50kg x 10 x 3

Leg curls

30kg x 10

50kg x 10 x 2

55kg x 6

Seated calf press

30kg x 25

35kg x 25

40kg x 15

35kg x 25

30kg x 25

Happy with how tonight's session went, the gym wast just busy as hell... Mustn't be people and their New Years resolutions or something lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Back in the gym this morning... This will be normal training time now as an during my lunch isn't quite enough and after work is just too busy to move.

Shoulders today

Standing military Press

20kg x 15

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

Upright row

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

Arny Press

12kg x 12

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

Shrugs

25kg x 10

34kg x 10

34kg x 10

Cardio

15 minutes bike

I keep track of weights etc on phone using an app but my phone died on the way over, so I had to guess roughly what I did last time and also missed lat raises.

Also, thinking of maybe adding in another exercise in for shoulders as the session feels a little short, not to sure yet though...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

superset your up right-rows with barbbell front raises,chuck some rear delts into,o and mal your shoulders look fukcin massive...


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll give that a go wezo, cheers bud


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Back & Bi's this morning... Felt stronger on my back this morning compared to my last session, pull downs felt "easy" but didn't go too heavy as didn't want to over do it.

Deadlift (bare foot)

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

Wide Pulldowns

48kg x 10

55kg x 10

68kg x 10

Close Grip Pulldowns

48kg x 10

55kg x 10

58kg x 10

BOR

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

Barbell Curls

20kg x 0 x 3

Hammer Curls

12kg x 10 x 3

Wipe Grip Pull Ups (Palms facing away)

1BW x 1 x 5

Overhead Cable curls

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Cardio

25 minutes on bike, heart rate was between 105-115

Stretch

Very happy with how it went, just hope I keep seeing my strength coming back like this week.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Chest and tri's today, again noticing the strength gains, so all going well at the moment...

Bench press (flat)

30kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 5

70kg x 6

Incline Press

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

Incline DB Flyes

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

Pec Dec

Plate 4 x 10

Plate 6 x 10

Plate 8 x 10

Pushdowns (V-Bar)

41kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

Skull Crushers SUPERSET Close press (EZ Bar)

30kg x 10 SC x 10 SP

35kg x 10 SC x 10 SP

35kg x 10 SC x 10 SP


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Legs again today... A bit different to usual as trained with my brother and he knows how to push me further but not too far which is obviously a good thing. I'm definitely feeling it now though.

Squats

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 6

120 x 6

140 x 4 (partials)

120 x 6

100 x 8

80 x 8

60 x 10

Leg press

160 x 10

240 x 6

280 x 4

Leg ext superset leg curl

50 x 10 / 49 x 10

60 x 10 / 70 x 10

70 x 10 / 84 x 10

80 x 10 / 91 x 8

Standing calf raise superset with seated calf raise

Can't remember weights as I forgot to note them down, but can remember reps

20 reps / 18 reps

18 reps / 16 reps

16 reps / 14 reps

14 reps / 12 reps

12 reps / 10 reps

Big session today, took about 1hour and 15 minutes...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

You need train with your bro more 120 for 6 that's a 20kg increase followed by partials and 68 reps for squats that's my kinda workout,spot on malcs. ....


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey mate just caught the thread.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

wezo said:


> You need train with your bro more 120 for 6 that's a 20kg increase followed by partials and 68 reps for squats that's my kinda workout,spot on malcs. ....


I've never squatted over 110kg before so I'm well chuffed with today's numbers... But yeah need to train with him more often, always manage to pull out some better numbers.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great going bud keep it up them numbers are flying upwards

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers Loz... Nice to see the hard paying off


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Back on it this morning doing shoulders... I've incorporated a couple of things that Wezo suggested after my last shoulder work out.

Military Press

20 x 10

30 x 10

40 x 10

45 x 4

40 x 8

30 x 8

20 x 10

Upright Row super set with barbell front raise (palms facing outwards)

20 x 10 / 20 x 10

30 x 10 / 25 x 10

35 x 10 / 27.5 x 10

40 x 8 / 30 x 10

Arny Press

14 x 10

16 x 10

18 x 10

Rear delts on machine (will do these with dumbells next time)

10 x 10

20 x 10

30 x 10

Lateral Raises

10 x 10

10 x 10

12 x 10

Shrugs (smith machine front and back shrugs)

40 x 10 / 40 x 10

60 x 10 / 60 x 10

80 x 10 / 80 x 10

Overall happy... had nothing left to give really, left it all in the gym.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not posted for nearly a week, bobbed in and out but not had enough time to post due to work etc so will update workouts over the course of this morning.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thursday - 24th January - Back & Bi's

Deadlift

60 x 10

80 x10

100 x 10

110 x 5

Wide Grip Pull Downs

50.5 x 10

57.5 x 10

61 x 10

Close Grip Pull Downs

50.5 x 10

57.5 x 10

61 x 10

BOR

30 x 10

40 x 10

50 x 10

Barbell Curls

20 x 10

30 x 9

30 x 7

Hammer Curls

12 x 10

12 x 10

14 x 10


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Friday - 25th January - Chest & Tri's

Flat Bench Press

30 x 12

60 x 10

70 x 10

80 x 6

70 x 4

Incline Press

60 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

Incline DB Flyes

14 x 10

14 x 10

Left 3rd set as right shoulder didn't feel right

Pec Dec

20 x 10

30 x 10

40 x 10

Pushdowns (different machine to usual and seemed a lot harder than the other cable stack that i use, this had a double pulley over the top and used a strap instead of cable)

18 x 10

27 x 10

27 x 10

Skull Crushers superset with Close Grip Press (EZ bar)

35 x 9 / 35 x 10

stopped here as shoulder really didn't feel right, will have to get it looked at I think... can anyone recommend who to see other than GP?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Monday - 28th January - Legs

Squat

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 8

120 x 6

Leg Press

160 x 10

240 x 8

280 x 4

Leg Extensions

50 x 10

60 x 10

70 x 10

80 x 8

Leg Curl

45 x 10

55 x 10

Left it there, felt drained and really light headed so though it would be best to leave it at that. Not as good as last week which is disappointing but you gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

So... I've not been the gym this due to a little problem with my knee. Monday night I did something to my knee getting into bed, i could straighten it out nor could I bend it as far as usual, if I tried I would be agony. so i thought i'll leave it till the morning, should be ok then. All night i was woken by the pain, so 6.30am I went to A&E to get it checked. The doctor said I have done ligament and tendon damage, I was gutted.

Went to work as normal, went to get up from my desk around 11ish, the pain had gone, nothing, pain free. I'm thinking I had trapped a nerve or something, not entirely sure. Was wondering if someone could maybe shed a little light onto what it could of been.

Decided to take the rest of the week of training just to be sure it doesn't happen again, so far so good.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

probs just a little knock,know matter how little the knock on the knee it bloody hurts.

week off your be right as rain,sayiny that keep an eye on it.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I hope so, got legs first thing Monday...


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've not posted in here for a couple of weeks, not had much chance to be post workouts etc but will get them up to date shortly.

The more interesting aspect of my training though is my main goal, my goal to get on stage. I have spoken with Doug and he has said that he will help me along the way.

I've got a couple of busy weeks ahead of me decorating etc. but once that has been done it's full steam ahead.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Did you try the Smith squats with heals elevated as we were discussing in my Prog journal?

If so, how are you getting on with them?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just dropping in... Say hi, not been on here for a while as haven't been training but bk on it again now and will start religion workouts again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Did back this morning at the gym... broke my dead lift PB, 1x200kg, well chuffed to say the least.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Well done bud!

Always a great feeling, setting PB's 

You got any other specific targets you're aiming for?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers Neil. Next one is 100kg bench press as my chest is my weakest muscle group and to get this would be great for me.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm guessing you can't be too far off already?

Whats the plan of action for achieving this? I struggle with Chest pressing movements, so any tips will be appreciated!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm doing 4 sets, final set is only 4 x 80kg. Just going to keep pushing and if progress stalls ill see about changing it up.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good legs sessions today. I dropped the weights a little today on the leg extensions and curls, did them nice and slow and squeezed for a 2-3 seconds at the top.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

